
Taking Money from the Poor and Giving to the Rich - phillipwills
https://www.mcsweeneys.net/articles/its-hard-to-describe-what-we-do-here-at-goldman-sachs-so-lets-just-say-we-take-money-from-the-poor-and-give-it-to-the-rich
======
I_am_neo
Meanwhile dentistry futures are on the rise

------
20after4
Synopsis: An entertaining but somewhat sympathetic view of the essence of
Goldman.

~~~
Arizhel
I have to disagree. I don't appreciate this guy white-washing what Goldman
Sachs does.

/s

